# Alaska and Canada recomendations?



## Stampede

My boss has decided that we will take a fishing trip to either alaska or canada so i'm looking for recomendations.We were talking about maybe driving to someplace in lower canada and possible fly in trip.The main thing i'm looking for is something that will be a good adventure ,won't break the bank and plenty of fish to catch.A fly in trip in alaska would be my dream trip.Right now were talking late april or early may.Where would the best fishing be at that time of year ,alaske or canada.Start giving me some feedback so i can figure something out .Thanks


----------



## mturack

I go to Muskie Bay Resort. The price is right, and the owners are down to earth. I've been going there for 7 years now. It has everything you'd want to fish for in Canada. Muskie, pike, smallies, walleye, lakers, etc. Plus you can fish multiple lakes, like Lake of the Woods, Crow, and several of the outpost lakes. I'm heading up there for my second ice fishing trip there this January. They can also hook you up with a fly out place if you want to do that. I know it's a bit of a haul at 18-19 hours away, but it's well worth it for the experience and to get away from it all but still have access to modern conveniences.

http://muskiebayresort.com/
Mike


----------



## r9ptbuck

I have been to http://www.bighookcamps.com/ 6 times and absolutely love this camp. I have never had a bad experience and catch well over 1,000 fish a week. 

If going to Alaska dont go to the Petersburg area which is SE Alaska. We did our first Alaskan trip and wouldnt recommend the area. Beautiful country but crappy fishing, with small salmon runs.

After many recommendations we are planning our next trip to http://www.naknekrivercamp.com/.


----------



## kankele

Look up Loch Island Lodge. It is about 11 hour drive from Toledo, Ohio, They will pick you up for the last 20 minute boat ride. Amy and Andy Wilson run this lodge. they have private cabins on islands or stay in the lodge. Great fishing and lots of wildlife. It is located in the Chapleau game preserve. My family has been on this lake since 1949. it is a great place


----------



## Stampede

Thanks,i'll look these up.Keep em commin. 
Also let me know what time of the year you went,what months you think are good.....things like that.


----------



## leeabu

Mar Mac Lodge in Canada. You can either fly in or take the train in.


----------



## olejoe

Thats the wrong time to go to Canada. The walleye season isn't open and the ice is still on the lakes in April and early May. Been going on fly ins in the Nakina area of Ont for 18 years and have seen a lot of snow in May and first of June but the fishing is good. Most fly ins will get you good fishing,its how much comfort do you want with it. Thats a pretty nice boss that will do that for you. Where ever enjoy your trip.


----------



## Stampede

So would be the best times to go to canada and alaska.


----------



## Fishermon

Went to naknekrivercamp.com this past August and had a great trip. Reasonably priced, pretty much a fishing camp nothing fancy. Well run by the Johnson family, fishing was excellent, the scenery was breathtaking, a dream trip for me that met all my expectations. August is a great time for the Naknek River. We caught rainbows, silver(coho) salmon, pink salmon, sockeye salmon and artic char. We did a flyout trip while we were there that was awesome as well.


----------



## For my Son

We went to garden island lodge just north of North Bay about 11hr drive last summer. Early June, we left right after school let out. The fishing was incredible, the staff were awesome, food was great. The dock hands do everything for you, wake up-eat-get in the boat and go fishing. Come back from fishing the dock hands clean your boat, your fish, and restock your bait bucket. Go fish!! They gave us good ideas on where to target and every day we caught ALOT of fish. Some good size pike, walleye and small mouth. We are going next year and I am really looking forward to trying to catch some of the brook trout we heard about. (90% of the people that go there go for walleye)
www.gardenislandlodge.com


----------



## Stampede

Looks like he's leaning more towards some muskie fishing.I know muskie are the fish of a thousand cast,is it that way in canada?


----------



## Kastmaster93

They're tough to catch anywhere, but personally i would say your best bet is Wisconsin. countless legendary muskie waters, as well as solid fishing for other species. catch one, and you're hooked! if you're set on canada though i would try Lunge Lodge. great fishing, the feed you and its not too far a drive.

p.s. there are also some GREAT muskie waters a lot closer than that. (Chautauqua, Cave Run, St Claire) 
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Stampede

He's set on going to canada so i still want recomendations on canada muskie fishing.


----------



## Kastmaster93

In that case i would look at Lunge Lodge and Diamond Key lodge. both are within ten hours from Cleveland and are definitely worth the trip. hope this helps
kast


----------



## Duncan Bay

Haven't done a canada fly in trip in a long time. Did the fly in trips out of Nakina, Hornepayne and Chapleua and boated in to a lake in Sioux Lookout. Probably 12-14yrs of trips. Most were great, some not so good. You get what you pay for. Can't go wrong with Nakina, but no Muskies that I know of.

I always wanted to go to Lac Seul. Walleye, pike, smallmouth and muskies.


----------



## Doboy

Stampede said:


> I don't know much about either places,,, Both are still on my 'Bucket-List'.
> But I was in Alaska for a week of 'touring', first week in July. The rivers were RED with fish, almost all of the snow was gone, 55* for the whole week and NO BUGS!
> EVERYONE in the Anchorage airport had fishing poles and big COOLERS to fill with fish fillets and send back home! I only had a camera!
> A friend of mine told me that if you go to Canada, you can ONLY BRING BACK A DAYS LIMIT. Does anybody have more info on that?
> Ya, Stampede,,, if your ONLY looking for Catch & Release, it don't matter?
> But if your like me,,,, "eating pretty-much everything that doesn't get away fast enough" It's a BIG DEAL?


----------



## Doboy

Stampede, You need to talk to Lawman60. 
I believe he owns a dandy place North of Lake Onterio. Send him a PM. I'm sure he can answer every 'Canada' question you have.


----------



## Kastmaster93

Doboy said:


> A friend of mine told me that if you go to Canada, you can ONLY BRING BACK A DAYS LIMIT. Does anybody have more info on that?


That is false, all fish caught legally throughout your trip can (and should) be sent home... We have so much still it is unreal, and thats from august. we had to buy a separate freezer for the basement just to hold it all!! definitely worth the trip
kast


----------



## Doboy

Kastmaster93 said:


> That is false, all fish caught legally throughout your trip can (and should) be sent home... We have so much still it is unreal, and thats from august. we had to buy a separate freezer for the basement just to hold it all!! definitely worth the trip
> kast


Thanks Kastmaster,
Is the important word "SEND"?
About 3 months ago, A friend of mine borrowed my boat and stuff to take a fishing trip up with his wife. He's the one that said that he could not bring more than one days limit back over/ through the border.???
Maybe he wanted to keep all the fish, and NOT SHARE?


----------



## Kastmaster93

Doboy said:


> Thanks Kastmaster,
> Is the important word "SEND"?
> About 3 months ago, A friend of mine borrowed my boat and stuff to take a fishing trip up with his wife. He's the one that said that he could not bring more than one days limit back over/ through the border.???
> Maybe he wanted to keep all the fish, and NOT SHARE?


LOL that sounds a bit fishy on your friend's part, but i cant imagine NOT sharing some of the fish as you will get soooo many fillets on your doorstep.. where we stayed (Bob's Cabin, fished the Russian and Kenai for kings and some fly outs) they packed and sent it priced per pound. its a little extra money but absolutely worth it for all that fish and no hassle.
kast


----------



## Duncan Bay

While in Canada, you are only allowed to have one day's limit in your possession at any time. Whether it is in camp or on the road home. Also, US border agents do not enforce fish laws for Canada, but conservation officers will setup a check point prior to crossing the border to inspect your catch on a routine basis. We've been checked out in the middle of nowhere so you never know where the inspection's will take place. They will also do this in conjuction with law enforcement to check for any driving violations (seat belts, dui, etc.)

As far a sending fish home through the mail this is what I found:

"Export of Fish Other than Lake Sturgeon

An angler may, *on leaving Ontario*, take no more than the designated limits for fish."

Sounds like you can't send fish home and still continue to harvest them?

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165364.html


----------



## triton175

Duncan Bay said:


> While in Canada, you are only allowed to have one day's limit in your possession at any time. Whether it is in camp or on the road home. Also, US border agents do not enforce fish laws for Canada, but conservation officers will setup a check point prior to crossing the border to inspect your catch on a routine basis. We've been checked out in the middle of nowhere so you never know where the inspection's will take place. They will also do this in conjuction with law enforcement to check for any driving violations (seat belts, dui, etc.)
> 
> As far a sending fish home through the mail this is what I found:
> 
> "Export of Fish Other than Lake Sturgeon
> 
> An angler may, *on leaving Ontario*, take no more than the designated limits for fish."
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you can't send fish home and still continue to harvest them?
> 
> http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165364.html



You beat me by a few minutes with this reply and you are right on. The original poster in this thread has been given some bad info as far as bringing fish home.
We have been stopped several times and our fish checked. We follow all regs so we were OK, but there are some big fines if you are over. Be sure to read the regulations carefully before you go and check to see which zone you will be fishing in (there are 18 zones in Ontario), we usually fish in zones 7 or 8.
Possession limit is te same as one day"s bag limit.


----------



## Kastmaster93

Duncan Bay said:


> While in Canada, you are only allowed to have one day's limit in your possession at any time. Whether it is in camp or on the road home. Also, US border agents do not enforce fish laws for Canada, but conservation officers will setup a check point prior to crossing the border to inspect your catch on a routine basis. We've been checked out in the middle of nowhere so you never know where the inspection's will take place. They will also do this in conjuction with law enforcement to check for any driving violations (seat belts, dui, etc.)
> 
> As far a sending fish home through the mail this is what I found:
> 
> "Export of Fish Other than Lake Sturgeon
> 
> An angler may, *on leaving Ontario*, take no more than the designated limits for fish."
> 
> Sounds like you can't send fish home and still continue to harvest them?
> 
> http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165364.html


wow im stupid, i have been referring to Alaska all this time, not Canada. my mistake. i am not as sure about the limits, shipping fish, etc. up there.
kast


----------



## Duncan Bay

Kastmaster93 said:


> wow im stupid, i have been referring to Alaska all this time, not Canada. my mistake. i am not as sure about the limits, shipping fish, etc. up there.
> kast


I was gonna say, talk about an outlaw! I was ready to throwdown on the subject too.


----------



## Kastmaster93

Duncan Bay said:


> I was gonna say, talk about an outlaw! I was ready to throwdown on the subject too.


LOL I bet. sorry for the confusion
kast


----------



## Doboy

Kastmaster93 said:


> LOL I bet. sorry for the confusion
> kast


AHHH YES, wow!
NOW, I think we're all on the same page????
lol, I was just about to 'dis-own' an old non-sharing-mooching friend! 
Thanks Guys

So, you'd have'ta kinda send 'One day at a time',,,,, That's NUTS.
THAT'S WHY EVERYONE HAD HUGE COOLERS,,, IN ALASKA!
Wish I had some 'Squaw Candy' right now!


----------



## Stampede

Confused me enough to catch and release,but still got to narrow it down to a place.Any more suggestions?


----------



## 10fish

Check out Brennan Harbor Resort on the whalesbck channel , great muskie, smallmouth and pike fishing there. Very nice cabins, nice hosts, and drive to as well.


----------



## Bud K

My buddies and I have been flying in to *PK Resort's Granite Hill Lodge* every August for the past 20 straight years. It's the high-point of our year. The Smart family and their staff are incredible, the food and amenities are top-notch, the boats and motors are well maintained and the fishing is second to none...a perfect mix of trophy and "eater" size Walleye. The Pike & Perch fishing are excellent as well. There's over 11,000 acres of fishable, easy to navigate water and, unlike some other lakes we've visited, there hasn't been a single day in 2 decades worth of trips that we've been kept off the water for a full day by foul weather. If you're giving any thought to taking a fly-in fishing trip, this would be an excellent choice. They'll have you wanting to come back year after year just like us. Check them out at pkresort.com


----------



## Draggin along

My brother inlaw and I go to Lac Beauchene late spring (in Canada) every year. It's located in SW Quebec just over the Ottawa River.We try to go the 1st or 2nd week in June. However, due to my fishing buddie's employment situation, if we go this year, it will be in July. They provide some of the best Smallmouth fishing in Canada, along with an abundance of Walleye, Pike, Brookies, and Lake Trout. It is a private reserve, and they stress conservation. You can fish on the main lake or or reserve one of the satellite lakes in the reserve. Google it on the internet to take a look at the website.


----------



## Rod Hawg

leeabu said:


> Mar Mac Lodge in Canada. You can either fly in or take the train in.


Fished there! Solid lake. Lots of GIANT PIKE and the walleye are good sized too


----------



## maverick17

leeabu said:


> Mar Mac Lodge in Canada. You can either fly in or take the train in.


Also fished here. There ain't any Muskie as far as I know, but me and a buddy caught 80+ fish every day at the end of August, including a 38 in northern.

Cabins are clean and if u go American plan the food is good. My only complaint was they said they would have any tackle we needed available for purchase but it was extremely limited.

Beautiful lake and surroundings, nice wooden boats with adequate motors.


----------



## Rod Hawg

maverick17 said:


> Also fished here. There ain't any Muskie as far as I know, but me and a buddy caught 80+ fish every day at the end of August, including a 38 in northern.
> 
> Cabins are clean and if u go American plan the food is good. My only complaint was they said they would have any tackle we needed available for purchase but it was extremely limited.
> 
> Beautiful lake and surroundings, nice wooden boats with adequate motors.


I fish with these guys quite a bit. They got me fly fishing for Northern which is a blast! But Stumpy Bay at Esnagi is perfect for fly fishing Northerns


----------

